# Tutorial Contest Winner August 2008: Pink & Silver Delight



## *Moni-Luv* (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey Specktra! So I'm on vacation this week and finally had some time to do a tutorial! Here it is....hope you like it!!!






*Pictures Clickable*

What I Used (all MAC unless specified):






FACE
NC42 Studio Fix Foundation
Lightsweep/Shadester powder
Nuance MB

EYES
UDPP
Silver Pigment (PRO)
Bright Fuschia Pigment (PRO)
Hot Contrast MES (solid)
Orb e/s
Graphblack liner
Blacktrack f/l
Revlon 3D Mascara in Black
Walnut Brow Shader

LIPS
Gentle Simmer slimshine

BRUSHES
190 Foundation Brush
242 
275
224
212
266
210
209
CS Badger chisel fluff 
CS Pink crease brush

Step 1: Start off with a clean face. I've already applied my liquid foundation and got my hair pinned back so it doesn't get in my way! =)






Step 2: Apply primer to eyes. I'm using Urban Decay Primer Potion.




Step 3: Using my MAC 242 brush I applied MAC Silver pigment (PRO Product) to my lid.




Step 4: Now using a clean 242, I then applied MAC Bright Fuschia pigment (PRO Product) to the outer 1/3 of my lid and crease. 




Step 5: Then using the solid black color of Hot Contrast MES, I applied it above the Bright Fuschia color like so:




Step 6: I gently blended the pink and black shadow together and then used a Q-tip to clean up the fall out.




Step 7: Next I used a round crease brush to apply Orb e/s under my brow bone.




Step 8: Now BLEND, BLEND, BLEND! I used my 224 brush for this!




Step 9: I quickly filled in my brows with my 266 brush to even them out.




Step 10: Next I used my 212 brush to apply Silver and Bright Fuschia to my lower lashline like so:




Step 11: Then using my FAVORITE liner brush (210), I applied Blacktrack to my upper and lower lashlines.




Step 12: I added a wing to my liner and it came out like this:




Step 13: I grabbed my Graphblack and lined my waterline.




Step 14: Now it's time for Mascara!!! Wiggle, Wiggle, Wiggle people!




The eyes are done...now moving on to the rest of my face!

Step 15: Using my 189 brush I made my fish face and applied my sculpt and shape powder to contour my cheeks. I don't know about you but I DEFINITELY need it!




Step 16: I then applied Nuance MB with my 129 blush brush.




Almost done...

Step 17: I added Gentle Simmer slimshine to my lips to give me that soft dewy pout. (Please excuse the mustache...I'm getting that baby waxed tomorrow!!!)




And I'm done!!! 

The results...









And one of my cheesin' pictures...












THANKS FOR LOOKING!!!


----------



## pat (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: - - Pink & Silver Delight - -*

ooooo! so pretty!

I love the silver lining effect. I need to try that.

wiggle, wiggle, wiggle people. lol


----------



## user79 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: - - Pink & Silver Delight - -*

Great job! I like it.


----------



## Skrollan (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: - - Pink & Silver Delight - -*

wow you look beautiful. love the bright colors. Thanks for the detailed tutorial.


----------



## KittieSparkles (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: - - Pink & Silver Delight - -*

This look is great! Thank you.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: - - Pink & Silver Delight - -*

Wow amazing!! Great tutorial


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: - - Pink & Silver Delight - -*

wow i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great job!!!


----------



## nunu (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: - - Pink & Silver Delight - -*

soo pretty!


----------



## AmandDUR (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: - - Pink & Silver Delight - -*

beautiful! love it!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: - - Pink & Silver Delight - -*

I love the colours you used! Great tut'!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: - - Pink & Silver Delight - -*

This is superb girl! You are a gorgeous woman and I always love seeing your makeup looks. Your blending is great! Thanks for sharing


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: - - Pink & Silver Delight - -*

This is gorgeous!  Great job on the tutorial!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: - - Pink & Silver Delight - -*

Beautiful! 

and the last pic is the best one! you have a gorgeous smile!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: - - Pink & Silver Delight - -*

interesting color combo.
wonderful tut


----------



## mena22787 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: - - Pink & Silver Delight - -*

your looks are always so pretty!


----------



## Tropicaleyes (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: - - Pink & Silver Delight - -*

I love the tutorial.  It was very interesting.  You took great pictures too.


----------



## JennyNenny (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: - - Pink & Silver Delight - -*

It looks really good, great job!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: - - Pink & Silver Delight - -*

Excellent tutorial!  What a great color combination! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are so pretty!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: - - Pink & Silver Delight - -*

Beautiful and well done!!!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: - - Pink & Silver Delight - -*

Thanks for the lovely comments everyone! I'm always soooo nervous when I do tuts!!! Your encouraging words really inspire me to try to do more!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: - - Pink & Silver Delight - -*

nice tut


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: - - Pink & Silver Delight - -*

Nice look


----------



## Amaranthine_a (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: - - Pink & Silver Delight - -*

Absolutely beautiful, i love dramatic eyes as you created!


----------



## korede2 (Sep 17, 2008)

wow so vibrant


----------



## jollystuikie (Sep 17, 2008)

soo beautiful.


----------



## ragdolly (Sep 22, 2008)

very arab-esque! I love it.
seriously, black pink and white is my favorite make-up color combo

beautiful job!


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Sep 28, 2008)

So gorgeous!!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Dec 5, 2008)

beauutiful!
i love it!


----------



## BubbleWrap (Dec 6, 2008)

Gorgeous! Nice colours, you have a really pretty face.


----------

